#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Существование Буддийских храмов в Украине

## Шанти

Здравствуйте, любі друзі!
Предлагаю высказаться на тему: что слышно по поводу строительства Буддийских храмов в Украине? Каковы прогнозы, перспективы?
Благодарю.

----------


## Сергей Викторович

Перспективы исходят от людей которые стремяться к просветлению, или хотя-бы к избавлению тяжелых омрачений. Чем больше на улице видно трезвых, улыбающихся людей, тем больше перспектив. Попросту на Украине с этим сложно!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина

> Здравствуйте, любі друзі!
> Предлагаю высказаться на тему: что слышно по поводу строительства Буддийских храмов в Украине? Каковы прогнозы, перспективы?
> Благодарю.


В Харькове многочисленная и состоятельная вьетнамская диаспора (самый большой вещевой рынок в Украине + производство "Мивина") добилась разрешения построить свой храм и обустроить прилегающую территорию сквера в восточном стиле,  но жители возмутились, хотя вьетнамцы обещали сделать территорию открытой для всех. Чем закончилось - не знаю, но, зная ситуацию в городе, думаю - ничем.

----------


## Ges

> Здравствуйте, любі друзі!
> что слышно по поводу строительства Буддийских храмов в Украине?


как раз вопрос к "любим друзям"  :Cool:

----------


## Шанти

Здравствуйте, мои российские друзья  :Smilie: ))
К сожалению, в некоторых ваших ответах не чувствуется особой теплоты и радушия: неужели политические разногласия между державами уже отравили наши ряды?
Уж очень не хотелось бы в это верить. Терпимость к взглядам и выбору других - краеугольный...(тьфу, пропасть). 
не мудрствуя, предлагаю выдержки из:

Международная конференция "Цирендоржиевские чтения - 2003"
г. Киев
Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама
Буддизм в Украине: история, проблемы и перспективы развития

История распространения буддизма в Украине
Несмотря на то, что буддизм в его поверхностных формах был известен в Украине достаточно давно благодаря регулярным контактам украинского казачества с исповедующими буддизм калмыками, интерес к буддизму в его философски-этических аспектах возник в Украине в среде культурной и научной интеллигенции лишь в XIX веке. 

Более глубокое ознакомление украинцев с буддизмом было прервано в советский период, когда преследовался любой интерес к духовным учениям, отличным от коммунистической идеологии, в результате чего этот интерес не мог быть ни полноценно удовлетворен, ни перерасти в какие-либо организационные формы. Поэтому первые в Украине открытые систематические лекции по буддизму, духовные проповеди и наставления по буддийским практикам относятся к 1989 году, когда силовое и идеологическое давление советского государства значительно ослабло. Тогда же в Украине прошли первые буддийские посвящения и появились первые мирские последователи буддизма, прошедшие канонический обряд принятия буддийского Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях (Будде, Учении - Дхарме и Общине - Сангхи). 


Первая официально зарегистрированная в Украине буддийская община была организована в г. Донецке в 1991 году. На сегодняшний же день в Украине имеется около сотни буддийских общин и групп, 38 из которых имеют официальную регистрацию и статус юридического лица. 

Наиболее многочисленны общины и группы, принадлежащие к тибетскому направлению буддизма - тантрической традиции Ваджраяна ("Алмазная Колесница").

Из них наиболее распространены общины главной ветви тибетской школы Кагью-па - Карма Кагью, объединенные во всеукраинский религиозный центр "Украинская Ассоциация Буддистов Школы Карма Кагью". Духовная практика данного центра в Украине ориентирована исключительно на мирян. Общины и группы последователей этого направления имеются почти во всех областных городах Украины, официальным печатным органом "Украинской Ассоциации Буддистов Школы Карма Кагью" является журнал "Буддизм сегодня".

Следующей по численности и общин, и последователей, является также тибетская школа Нингма-па, первые украинские общины которой объединились в 1993 году в целях максимально эффективного распространения буддизма в Украине во всеукраинское духовное управление "Буддийский духовный Орден Лунг-Жонг-па" (в переводе с тибетского: "Хранители Заповедей"). Деятельность данной школы в Украине ориентированна как на мирскую, так и на традиционную монашескую модель буддийской духовной практики, ввиду чего в поселке Ольгинка Волновахского района Донецкой области строится буддийский монастырь. Общины школы Нингма-па были первыми в Украине, начавшие систематическую проповедь буддизма и получившие официальную регистрацию. Официальный печатный орган "Буддийского духовного Ордена Лунг-Жонг-па" - газета "Львиный рык", издан также первый номер буддийского просветительского журнала "Дао". Также эта организация имеет свой вэб-сайт "Нингма в Украине" (http://www.ningma.org.ua/), который на сегодняшний день является одной из самых полных русскоязычных информационных баз по вопросам буддизма и входит в международное кольцо буддийских сайтов "Dharma-net".

Третьей по численности последователей и общин в Украине является школа Дзогчен, которая, как отдельная школа буддизма, оформилась на Западе в конце XX века усилиями тибетского ламы в эмиграции Чогьям Намхай Норбу. Как и Карма Кагью, эта школа в Украине ориентирована на буддистов-мирян.

Эти три школы на сегодняшний день являются основными очагами распространения буддизма в Украине.

Кроме них имеются также несколько общин и групп других буддийских традиций:

- школа Сон - корейская ветвь школы Чань;

- Нитирэн-сю - японская школа, представленная в Украине духовным орденом Ниппондзан-Мёходзи;

- группы и общины, не имеющих четкой ориентации на ту или иную буддийскую школу и заявляющие о себе, как о принадлежащих к традиции Махаяна ("Великая Колесница").


Проблемы развития буддизма в Украине
Отсутствие, в отличие от стран Западной Европы и Америки, достаточно большой диаспоры выходцев из стран, где буддизм является традиционной религией (Япония, Китай, Корея, Вьетнам, Таиланд, Индия) или, в отличие от России, где есть достаточно многочисленные и компактно проживающие национальные меньшинства, традиционно исповедующих буддизм (буряты, калмыки, тувинцы) - ставит перед буддистами Украины задачи, которые в других западных странах не стояли столь остро.

Необходимы длительные сознательные усилия, как традиционных буддийских Учителей, так и их украинских последователей для адаптации символики, терминологии и ритуалов к культуре, ментальности и современному образу жизни в Украине. 
Значительным тормозом в развитии и распространении буддизма в Украине является практически полное отсутствие отечественной научной школы буддологии и, как следствие этого, отсутствие украинской буддийской терминологии, что значительно затрудняет перевод буддийских канонических и философских текстов на украинский язык. 

Еще одной проблемой, серьезно сковывающей распространение буддизма в Украине, является фактическое неравенство в Украине различных конфессий. Несмотря на то, что как украинская Конституция, так и Закон Украины "О свободе совести и религиозные организации" декларируют равенство различных конфессий, в действительности это равенство рассматривается государственными структурами по принципу "все равны, но некоторые - ровнее". И речь здесь идет не только о буддизме - подобные проблемы возникают, особенно в областях Восточной Украины и Республики Крым, и у различных протестантских Церквей, и даже у православных Киевского Патриархата и греко-католиков. Так, например, Государственный комитет Украины по делам религий отказал греко-католической церкви основать в Донецкой области епархиальное управление лишь на основании того, что донецкая госадминистрация сочла это "нецелесообразным", и это притом, что в Донецкой области имеется несколько десятков греко-католических общин. Понадобилось публичное заявление кардинала Гузара, чтобы это решение было пересмотрено. На основании такой же формулировки о "нецелесообразности" Государственным комитетом по делам религий отказано в официальной регистрации единственному в Украине буддийскому духовному учебному заведению - Буддийской академии Украины. Причем, несмотря на решение Верховного Суда Украины о незаконности этого отказа, Госкомитет по делам религий и по сегодняшний день под различными предлогами отказывается регистрировать это учебное заведение. 

Подобная же история длится уже на протяжении восьми лет с регистрацией буддийского монастыря "Шейчен-линг" в Донецкой области. Несмотря на то, что он был освящен и де-факто действует с 1993 года, и Донецкий совет по делам религий, и Государственным Комитетом по делам религий отказываются регистрировать его на основании того, что, цитирую выдержку из официального ответа Донецкой облгосадминистрации: "За последней информацией Государственного комитета Украины по делам религий вероученческая доктрина буддийской общины "Храм Шейчен-линг" включает некоторые еще недостаточно известные в Украине методы трансформации сознания и внутренних энергий". И это притом, что данная община принадлежит к школе Нингма-па - широко известной и старейшей из школ тибетского буддизма, одним из верховных иерархов которой является Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV. 

Особо вопиющий случай произвола со стороны государственных структур по отношению к буддийской общине произошел в городе Харькове: у буддийской общины Ордена Ниппондзан-Мёходзи был отнят действующий более двух лет монастырь, находящийся в этом городе. При этом делалось это не по решению суда, а по решению местной госадминистрации.

Несмотря на то, что статья 161 Уголовный Кодекс Украины предусматривает уголовную ответственность за "оскорбление чувств граждан в связи с их религиозными убеждениями", в прессе встречаются публикации, где буддизм обзывается "сатанизмом", а буддисты - "экстремистами" и "террористами".

Можно с уверенностью говорить о том, что в Украине существуют два вида закона по отношению к так называемым "нетрадиционным" конфессиям: один вид - это официальные законодательные акты, призванные показать лицо властных структур в привлекательном для украинской и международной общественности демократическом свете, и второй вид - неписаные законы реальной практики исполнения законодательных актов. 


Имеют место и достаточно частые проявления веронетерпимости со стороны представителей наиболее распространенной в Украине православной церкви Московского Патриархата, который пользуется значительной поддержкой со стороны органов местной власти и руководства областных госадминистрации в Восточной Украине. К нам неоднократно поступала информация, что православные священники Московского Патриархата и Украинской Автокефальной Православной Церкви в беседах со своими верующими называют буддизм не иначе, как "сатанизмом".

Однако, весьма перспективным выглядит создание того, что на Западе именуется Дхарма-центрами - современных аналогов буддийских храмов, где приоритет отдан не ритуалу и обрядности, а проповеди, дачи наставлений по различным аспектам буддизма и медитативной практике. Будучи абсолютно открытыми для всех интересующихся буддизмом, внесектарными по отношению к различным его течениям и не обусловленными обрядностью - эти Дхарма-центры будут являться эффективными распространителями Учения Будды в Украине.


При этом маловероятно, что ритуально-обрядовые аспекты буддизма получат достаточное распространение, так как для формирования среды, где буддизм уже будет считаться традиционной религией и где обрядность будет востребована в достаточной мере, должны пройти десятилетия и вырасти несколько поколений украинцев, для которых буддизм являлся бы традиционной, "семейной" религией со всеми присущими религии атрибутами.

Таким образом, распространение буддизма в Украине будет идти по пути его адаптации, во-первых, к мирскому образу жизни подавляющего большинства украинских буддистов, что предполагает соответствующую подачу буддийских психотехник. 

Во-вторых, - адаптации к достаточно высокому научно-культурному уровню мирских последователей, что будет постоянно требовать от буддистов-миссионеров умение провести параллели между Учением Будды и последними научными открытиями в области физики, психологии, биологии и других прикладных наук.

В-третьих, - адаптация буддийской терминологии, символики, обрядности и ритуалистики к близким и значимым аналогам традиционной украинской культуры и современного национального менталитета.

Суммируя все вышесказанное можно с достаточно большой степенью уверенности говорить о том, что буддизм уже пустил корни на украинской земле и что он имеет достаточно уверенные перспективы к дальнейшему развитию и распространению в Украине.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Аминадав

Обсуждение статьи: http://sangha.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24&start=0

----------


## Ges

> Здравствуйте, мои российские друзья ))
> К сожалению, в некоторых ваших ответах не чувствуется особой теплоты и радушия: неужели политические разногласия между державами уже отравили наши ряды?-


Доброго дня Шанти. Искренни прошу прощения если это по поводу моего поста. Попробуйте посмотреть на это с другой стороны: я как гражданин Украины, слышал неоднократно как называют "люби друзi" человека который часто употребляет это в своих публичных обращениях к нации, в этом нет ничего специального или политического. 
Своим постом я хотел сказать по теме, что вопрос более направлен к первым лицам государства, Власти. По тому как _перспективы строительства Буддийских храмов в Украине_ плотненько завязаны на плотненькие публичные лица, которые даже не имеют права, пока, быть “не христианами” украинской православной (в худшем случаи русской православной), атеисты стоящие в храме со свечкой во время телеслужбы… попробуйте найти среде них того кто подпишет землеотвод, без денег, под строительство ступы… рискуя своей полит. карьерой. 
С такими факторами прогнозы и перспективы соответствующие. Но надо отдать должное в Украине с этим полегче чем у братских соседей.  

Скажите, для чего вы тут указали эту весьма спорную статью ?

----------


## Шанти

ОК, все в порядке!  :Smilie:  никаких обид


статья действительно очень и очень спорная. 
К сожалению, история  организаций была подана  без согласования с инфо организаций.  Это, как правило, приносит плачевные плоды. Есть там "пассажи", не вызывающие радость.
Взгляд "снаружи"на развитие укр. буддизма  как безнадежно провинциального не всегда совпадает с реальностью, перспективы даны мрачноватые, 
но в чем-то он справедлив.

С.Демченко показал   Обсуждение статьи: http://sangha.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24&start=0
Приведенная там полемика многое объясняет.

----------


## Шанти

ОК, все в порядке!  :Smilie:  никаких обид

Спасибо, что заметили,
статья действительно очень и очень спорная. 
Есть там "пассажи", вызывающие мое несогласие.
Взгляд "снаружи"на развитие укр. буддизма  не всегда совпадает с реальностью, перспективы даны мрачноватые, но в чем-то он справедлив.

----------


## Аминадав

- Взгляд "снаружи"

В статье - как раз взгляд изнутри.

- Взгляд "снаружи"на развитие укр. буддизма как безнадежно провинциального

"безнадежно провинциальный буддизм" - это оригинально и ново, как по мне ;-)

----------


## andykh

> .........
> Взгляд "снаружи"на развитие укр. буддизма  как безнадежно провинциального не всегда совпадает с реальностью, перспективы даны мрачноватые, 
> но в чем-то он справедлив.
> 
> ............


Интересно узнать критерии "центрового" буддизма  :Smilie:

----------


## Leksi

В Харькове нет буддиских храмов , но зато есть много центров медитации .

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Ступа есть, а за храмы  - не слышал.

----------


## White Lotos

Кто-нибудь знает, есть ли в Крыму хоть один буддийский монастырь?
Я слышал, что в крымских горах где-то есть. Правда ли это?

----------


## Аминадав

> Кто-нибудь знает, есть ли в Крыму хоть один буддийский монастырь?
> Я слышал, что в крымских горах где-то есть.


Я о таком не слышал. Был проект Дзогчен-общины сделать там ретритный центр, но он не реализовался.

----------


## Lynx

Нету. Совершенно точно.

----------


## Аминадав

> Был проект Дзогчен-общины сделать там ретритный центр, но он не реализовался.


Также за буддийский монастырь могли принять "Монастырь Йоги Гухья Самаджа":
http://www.advayta.org/cat/?id=3

----------


## Аркаша

В Крыму на южном береге есть буддийская община?

----------


## Dondhup

"Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама (в миру: Мужчиль Олег владимирович) "- основатель псевдобуддиской секты, и самозванец,  о ней много говорилось на БФ,  жаль что на Украине сложились условия для искажения Дхармы.

----------


## Ali

> жаль что на Украине сложились условия для искажения Дхармы.


Ага... И именно благодаря этому искажению в Украину и РФ был приглашен Кайсен-роси, например: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5332
http://ariom.ru/forum/p24788.html
http://www.ningma.org.ua/index.php?o...=25:&Itemid=60
Хотя, конечно, "языком плескать - не камни таскать"...

----------

Шавырин (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ersh

И что, хоть одна община сложилась на Украине после этого?

----------


## Аминадав

Ersh, после приглашения Кайсена?

Да, в Киеве сложилась община его учеников.
http://www.zen-kaisen.org.ua/about.html

----------


## Ali

Я не совсем знаю, что значит в РФ "община сложилась", но если вопрос про общину Кайсена-роси в Украине, то информацию можете почерпнуть здесь: http://www.zen-kaisen.org.ua/about.html Собрания и дзадзен проводятся еженедельно в г. Киеве в додзё Анкай дзи (Океан покоя).
По деятельности общин Дорже Жамбо - здесь (по Украине, по статистике Госкомрелигии, зарегистрированных - г. Киев, 4 областных, 5 местных, 1 монастырь): http://www.ningma.org.ua/

----------


## Вова Л.

> "Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама (в миру: Мужчиль Олег владимирович) "- основатель псевдобуддиской секты, и самозванец,  о ней много говорилось на БФ,  жаль что на Украине сложились условия для искажения Дхармы.


А что с ними не так? Посмотрел их сайт - вроде, никакой крамолы.

----------


## Ersh

> Я не совсем знаю, что значит в РФ "община сложилась", но если вопрос про общину Кайсена-роси в Украине, то информацию можете почерпнуть здесь: http://www.zen-kaisen.org.ua/about.html Собрания и дзадзен проводятся еженедельно в г. Киеве в додзё Анкай дзи (Океан покоя).
> По деятельности общин Дорже Жамбо - здесь (по Украине, по статистике Госкомрелигии, зарегистрированных - г. Киев, 4 областных, 5 местных, 1 монастырь): http://www.ningma.org.ua/


Ну и хорошо. Значит Кайсен имеет хорошую карму. А Мужчиль монастыри не имеет права основывать, и Прибежище давать не имеет права, бо не монах, и никакой линии, кроме себя самого не представляет. Дурит людям голову. А Кайсена пригласил через своего ученика Влада Журбу, чтобы стать главой "Духовного управления буддистов Украины". Буддистами управлять будет. Управленец...

----------

Dondhup (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ali

Ну, главой духовного управления ДЖ и так уже официально является аж с 1993г. Зачем Вы здесь приплели приглашение Кайсена-роси мне не понятно. Это уж параноей попахивает... Я лично ничего кроме слов одобрения такому "сектанству" не скажу. В отличие от деяний некоторых склочных "мега-традиционных супер-посвященных гипер-практиков",  чья активность ограничивается лишь злословьем.

----------


## Ersh

Приглашение Кайсена-роси Вы приплели, и пожалуйста без хамства на буддийском форуме. Если чего-то не понимаете в буддизме, то лучше принять это как есть, или узнать почему это так, а не пытаться эмоции свои выставлять, хорошо?

----------


## Ali

Уважаемый Ersh, я не знал, что на данном буддийском форуме порицание омрачения "злословье" (не называя имен, традиций и т.д.) - считается хамством. Сожалею, если Вы спроецировали это на себя или Ваших знакомых. Кайсена-роси я "приплел", как Вы изысканно вежливо соизволили заметить, исключительно для того, чтобы высказать свою позицию: я сужу людей по делам, а не по словам. Дела же ДЖ, с моей точки зрения, заслуживают одобрения, а не злословья. 
Что же касается Ваших слов "Если чего-то не понимаете в буддизме, то лучше принять это как есть, или узнать почему это так, а не пытаться эмоции свои выставлять, хорошо?" - то я действительно далеко не все знаю о буддизме и склоняю в почтении колени пред Вами, если Вы познали о нем все. 
На эту же ветку я зашел исключительно для того, чтобы проинформировать человека, задавшего вопрос: "что слышно по поводу строительства Буддийских храмов в Украине? Каковы прогнозы, перспективы?" о нижеследующем:
- на Украине с 1993 года существует буддийский монастырь, который является пока единственным в этой стране официально зарегистрированным буддийским монастырем;
- в этом монастыре вот уже 15 лет проводятся ретриты по традиционным практикам тибетского буддизма: Лочжонги, Нгондро и пр.;
- этот монастырь поддерживает связи с другими буддийскими общинами Украины и зарубежья, а также - традиционными буддийскими Учителями различных Школ;
- всю эту информацию можно получить на сайте ningma.org.ua или приехав в этот монастырь лично (как это в свое время сделал я);
- информация приведенная здесь об отсутствии буддийского монастыря в Украине - не соответствует действительности.
Честь имею!

----------

Шавырин (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Это заведение не является буддийским монастырем, люди находящиеся там не являются монахами, а сайт, Вами пропагандируемый, вводит в заблуждение людей. Г-м Мужчиль не имеет ни соответствующего образования, ни благословления давать учение и организовывать монастыри.
Слово "приплел" я взял из Вашего же поста, не думал, что оно вызовет у Вас такую реакцию, если Вы его сами употребляете.

----------


## Вантус

А г-н Ali и в прошлом году прославлял эту чудо-организацию, как видно из
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....5-%EB%E0%EC%E0
Уже было обсуждено сто раз, что все там весьма сомнительное.

----------

Вова Л. (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ali

Уважаемые господа Ersh и Вантус, я никого не "прословляю", а просто информирую человека о том, что имеет место быть. Вы сами легко можете проверить инфу об официальной регистрации данной организации и монастыря как на ее сайте, так и на гос. сайтах. Зачем же дезинформировать людей, говоря, что "ничего нет"? Не нравится данная инфа - так и напишите: "есть то-то и то-то, но нам это не нравится и мы это не признаем". А так - больше похоже на сознательную ложь. Про "Гухья Самаджу", которая к буддизму вообще отношения не имеет, здесь упомянуть почему-то не забыли...

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Согласен с Али. Он говорит лишь о том, что подобный факт имеет место быть, а вот исследовать качества Учителя и Чистоту Учения которое там передают - это уже дело каждого практикующего который в этом заинтересован. В этих исследованиях есть на что полагаться, зачем к этому добавлять ещё чтот-то?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Согласен с Али. Он говорит лишь о том, что подобный факт имеет место быть, а вот исследовать качества Учителя и Чистоту Учения которое там передают - это уже дело каждого практикующего который в этом заинтересован. В этих исследованиях есть на что полагаться, зачем к этому добавлять ещё чтот-то?


А на что же в этих исследованиях пологаться, если все будут уважительно помалкивать о их аутентичности? Не на их же сайт и уже тем более не на то, что они где-то там зарегистрированны. Я, например, ничего раньше не знал об этой нингме, теперь же, благодоря обсуждениями на БФ, если как-то пересекусь, буду в курсе, с кем имею дело.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ali

> теперь же, благодоря обсуждениями на БФ, если как-то пересекусь, буду в курсе, с кем имею дело.


А я-то всегда думал, что Будда учил полагаться не на чужое мнение, а на лично познаваемое... Заблуждался я видимо...
Теперь по теме вопроса:
- кроме монастыря в Украине также начато строительство ступы в с. Палиевка Луганской обл. японским орденом Ниппондзан Меходзи (земля под строительство официально выделена Луганским обл.советом).

----------


## Вова Л.

> А я-то всегда думал, что Будда учил полагаться не на чужое мнение, а на лично познаваемое... Заблуждался я видимо...


А как я могу лично познать, от кого и как этот человек получал монашеские обеты, или кто его уполномачивал давать учения, от кого он получал посвящения и т.д.? Минюст эти все вопросы, конечно, не интерисуют, а меня очень даже.

----------

Dondhup (22.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Согласен с Али. Он говорит лишь о том, что подобный факт имеет место быть, а вот исследовать качества Учителя и Чистоту Учения которое там передают - это уже дело каждого практикующего который в этом заинтересован. В этих исследованиях есть на что полагаться, зачем к этому добавлять ещё чтот-то?


Вот я и даю информацию, которая пригодится людям, которые в этом заинтересованы. А то информации инспирированной г-ном Мужчилем полно, а правды мало.

----------

Dondhup (22.02.2009), Шаман (23.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Я хочу сделать на своем сайте раздел, посвященный псевдо-буддистским сектам, может кто то поможет?

----------

Вова Л. (22.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ali

Предлагаю начать с этого материала (тем более, что он официально издан в качестве пособия для органов МВД и ФСБ в РФ): http://www.sektoved.ru/enciclopedia.php?cat_id=91

----------


## Вова Л.

> Предлагаю начать с этого материала (тем более, что он официально издан в качестве пособия для органов МВД и ФСБ в РФ): http://www.sektoved.ru/enciclopedia.php?cat_id=91





> Руководство практикой во многих центрах в России, странах СНГ и на Западе осуществляет лама Оле Нидал (Копенгаген, Дания). *Российские представители этого движения, часто называющие себя просто буддистами или дзэн-буддистами, поддерживают тесные контакты с иностранными единомышленниками,* при помощи и на средства которых, в частности, на Алтае строится центр-монастырь, который в будущем должен приобрести международное значение.


Этой фразы достаточно, чтобы сделать выводы о компетентности человека, который это написал. Хотя, с критикой АП (не от РПЦ, а конструктивным претензиям, которые к ним предъявляют), имхо, тоже полезно ознакомиться и решить, насколько эти вещи, по крайней мере по твоему личному мнению, важны. Просто чтобы потом не было неожиданностью.

----------


## Ali

> Этой фразы достаточно, чтобы сделать выводы о компетентности человека, который это написал.


Зато, благодаря Интернету - 



> если как-то пересекусь, буду в курсе, с кем имею дело.


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Зато, благодаря Интернету -


Про АП немного дополнил. Есть критка конструктиваня (в том числе и на АП), есть - просто выдумки про черта с рогами и вырывание сердец у христианских младенцев (то, что Вы привели).

----------


## Ali

Вам привести "конструктивную критику" АП со стороны Далай-ламы и "другого" Кармапы? Или не будем надевать на себя лавры "борцов с сектанством" господ Дворкина и Кураева? Хотите судить об организациях по словам людей, которые "не видели, но знают" - будьте готовы оказаться в роли "сектантов". Я ЛИЧНО общаюсь и с Дорже Жамбо, и с Сото-дзен, и с АП, и с Дзогчен - и только на основании личного опыта строю свои суждения. А вы?

----------


## Dondhup

Дорже Жамбо - самозванец
1. Он не учился в Иволгинском дацане и не получал передачу линии ньингма в Бурятии
я специально интересовался у своих бурятских Учителей и об этом писал представитель основной семьи в которой практикуют ньингма в Бурятии - Дордже Дугаров.
2. Он не имеет отношение к тибетской линии ньингма как хорошо показали ньнгмапицы на БФ несколько лет назад
3. Монашеские обеты он ни у кого не получал, основывать буддийские монастыри тем более в линии ньингма не имеет права

Это оборотень и сектант, деятельность которого наносит большой вред Учению Будды на Украине. Очередной Асахара.

----------

Ersh (23.02.2009), Вова Л. (22.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (22.02.2009), Шаман (23.02.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вам привести "конструктивную критику" АП со стороны Далай-ламы и "другого" Кармапы?


Приведите. Ни разу не встречал критики АП от ЕС Далай-ламы, или ЕС Кармапы Ургьен Тринлея. 

ПС По поводу АП свое мнение уже давно сложил.

----------


## Dondhup

За пропаганду псевдо-буддистских сект на БФ нужно банить.

----------


## Ali

> Ни разу не встречал критики АП от ЕС Далай-ламы, или ЕС Кармапы Ургьен Тринлея


Вам в личку, здесь выложить или сами на данном форуме поищите?




> Это оборотень и сектант, деятельность которого наносит большой вред Учению Будды на Украине. Очередной Асахара.


А факты по "вреду Учению Будды на Украине" можно? Я уже понял, что приглашение Кайсена-роси и Терасавы-роси в Украину - это ужасные преступления против Дхармы. А можно еще добавить?




> За пропаганду псевдо-буддистских сект на БФ нужно банить.


Это вы про АП или ДЖ? Кстати, а где это вы нашли в моих словах пропаганду???

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вам в личку, здесь выложить или сами на данном форуме поищите?


Можно здесь, можно в личку - как Вам удобнее (на самостоятельные поиски у меня век уйдет). Лучше, наверно, здесь выложить - чего ж это прятать.

ПС Только интерисуют именно слова ЕСДЛ или Кармапы, а не критка в целом (с ней можно в той же википедии ознакомиться).

----------


## Dondhup

> Интересно узнать критерии "центрового" буддизма


В сутре - наличие полноценной общины.

----------


## Dondhup

"А факты по "вреду Учению Будды на Украине" можно? Я уже понял, что приглашение Кайсена-роси и Терасавы-роси в Украину - это ужасные преступления против Дхармы. А можно еще добавить?"

Организация монастыря и передача обетов, хотя человек не имеет на это право, проповедь Дхапмы хотя человек не имеет на это право,  и проповедь не буддйиского учения под видом Дхармы.
Самозванство.

Этого достаточно. Если Вы это не понимаете то никакие  аргументы для Вас все равно не будут убедительными.

Что касается приглашений Учителей - то судя по всему человеку нужно было чем то "управлять" не даром он назвал свою организацию "духовное управление буддистов Украины".

Санкт-Петербургский дацан в 1998-2002 гг. тоже был в руках подобных людей.

----------


## Ali

> "духовное управление буддистов Украины".


Это официальная форма регистрации религиозных объединений на Украине. Читайте законы, а не фантазируйте в духе конспирологов. ДЖ управляет объединением общин (около 10, кажется), к которым не имеют никакого отношения ни дзен, ни прочие. В их дела он тоже не вмешивается, если не считать помощь в их регистрации, приглашении Учителей, согласования с гос. органами их приездов и прочих орг. вопросов. На проповедь Дхармы имеют право ВСЕ буддисты (и не-буддисты тоже) - тут вы перегнули с ортодоксией. "Не буддийское Учение" - это 4 лочжонга и нгондро, о чем вы и сами знаете (и практикуете, возможно также).

Вова Л., вы же уже общались с Дмитрием Кармапенко на эту тему здесь: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....4%E0%EB&page=2 Если вам лень узнать, что пишут про вашу организацию - то мне и подавно лень выискивать вам эти материалы. В общем же я считаю, что уже сообщил информацию, нужную человеку, открывшему эту тему. С чем и откланиваюсь.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вова Л., вы же уже общались с Дмитрием Кармапенко на эту тему здесь: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....4%E0%EB&page=2 Если вам лень узнать, что пишут про вашу организацию - то мне и подавно лень выискивать вам эти материалы. В общем же я считаю, что уже сообщил информацию, нужную человеку, открывшему эту тему. С чем и откланиваюсь.


Ну вот - сразу становимся в позу. Просто цитат Далай-ламы и Кармапы по поводу АП у Вас нет. Ну ошиблись, с кем не бывает. Странный Вы - я бы често признался, что спутал.

ПС И какое отношение имеет приведенная Вами ссылка к вопросу о словах ЕСДЛ и Кармапы о АП? Хотя, с тех пор я и поменял свои взгляды на конфликт в Карма Кагью, но с тем, что тогда писал в целом и сейчас согласен.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> А на что же в этих исследованиях пологаться, если все будут уважительно помалкивать о их аутентичности? Не на их же сайт и уже тем более не на то, что они где-то там зарегистрированны. Я, например, ничего раньше не знал об этой нингме, теперь же, благодоря обсуждениями на БФ, если как-то пересекусь, буду в курсе, с кем имею дело.


Когда я говорил что в этих исследованиях есть на что полагаться, то имел ввиду что прежде чем оценивать кого то в качестве Учителя, необходимо знать какими качествами этот учитель должен обладать, а это описывается как минимум в Ламримах двух школ с которыми я соприкасался, полагаю что подобные наставления на этот счёт есть и в Ламриме школ Сакья и Кагью. Поэтому полагаясь на эти наставления можно понять кто перед тобой, настоящий Учитель или самозванец, но только это не меняет факт того, что в Украине есть официально зарегестрированный буддийский монастырь. Факт чего собственно и был озвучен Али. Это не более чем голая статистика.

----------


## Ersh

> А я-то всегда думал, что Будда учил полагаться не на чужое мнение, а на лично познаваемое... Заблуждался я видимо...





> Я ЛИЧНО общаюсь и с Дорже Жамбо, и с Сото-дзен, и с АП, и с Дзогчен - и только на основании личного опыта строю свои суждения. А вы?


Заблуждаетесь. Будда учил соотносить личный опыт с Учением, и наоборот.
Если бы Вы еще к личному опыту прибавили мало-мальское знание Учения в части монашеского устава, правил поведения, и обетов, то поняли бы, что Вас нагло в глаза обманывают.
Чтобы основать монастырь мало иметь благословление мирских властей. Надо еще знать и жестко следовать Винае, надо иметь опыт жизни по Винае, многолетний, иначе никакие там будут монахи, ряженые.
И еще, Али, пожалуйста повежливей. Последний раз предупреждаю. Еще один экивок даже в третьем лице - забаню.

----------

Dondhup (23.02.2009)

----------


## Ali

Поступайте, как считаете нужным. От ваших банов реальные факты не пострадают.

----------


## Ersh

Мне будет достаточно, если Вы просто перестанете грубить.

----------

Dondhup (23.02.2009)

----------

